
Four Years on Campus Might Be One Too Many - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2017-11-17/four-years-on-campus-might-be-one-too-many
======
jedberg
I only have a data point of one school, but I know it was totally possible to
complete Berkeley in three years by taking summer school every summer
including the one after you finish your last regular semester.

There were definitely kids who did that to save money. Although with the
summer fees, you actually didn't save all that much money.

I wonder if Perdue is including the summer classes in their regular tuition?

------
egypturnash
"It shouldn't be surprising that there's also a straightforward way to lower
the cost of a college degree: Reduce the amount of time it takes to earn one."

I mean I guess? "bringing back all kinds of education grants" would work too,
the Boomers got a ton of college because of the GI Bill and successive
generations get less and less...

~~~
prostoalex
What happens in a few years when the average tuition grows to accommodate the
influx of new funds?

~~~
egypturnash
The government keeps pulling more money out of nowhere and handing it to
students. If they want to avoid inflation then they can just raise taxes on
the corporations and obscenely wealthy people who hoard it when it ends up in
their hands.

